# Community reptile tank?



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

Anyone know any combos of different reptiles that can be in a tank together?

can you put anything with a pacman frog? or multiple pacman frogs?

thanks


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Pacman frogs have to be kept by themselves, they're digestive tracts with legs.

Many tree frog species can be kept with each other and with many anoles and house geckos.

-PK


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

its better to always keep reptiles seperate.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

possible, but not advisable! you would come into lots of problem and it wouldnt really be worth the hassle, i would just get a single speciess tank.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Pacman fros are solitary animals. It is possible to mix anoles with other small skinks i think. Also a colony of lep geckos is cool.


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

I agree with the above. While multi species habitats are interesting they almost always invite trouble. Instead try a "colony" of the same species.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2004)

As a kid I made, several inept attempts to create a colony of different reptiles and failed each time.

My first attempt at a colony consisted of some kind of big alligator lizard and a garter snake. When I added the snake, the lizard practically caught the snake in the air and ate it.

Years later, I tried keeping a fire-belly toad and a bullfrog togther. After a few months, the fire belly toad killed the bullfrog with its poison. After that, I never kept two different herps together in the same tank, unless one was food for the other.

There is alot of things to consider before adding reptiles together including, competition for food, aggresion/predation, and tranmission of disease.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

green anoles, behamen anoles, long tailed lizards, green tree frogs


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

if u get a big enough tank(60gal)and 1 foot water 2and a1/2feet land.u can cage bulfrogs and a species of gecko or anoles


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:nod: its one of those trial and error things
it will take alot of research and no garantee (sp?)


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

if you do happen to do this make sure that they all need the same things like humidity, lighting, and temp.


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

you could split the tank in half


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2004)

PunkRockSkater39 said:


> if u get a big enough tank(60gal)and 1 foot water 2and a1/2feet land.u can cage bulfrogs and a species of gecko or anoles


 In my experience, anything kept with a bullfrog eventually winds up in his mouth. One time I was fishing and I saw a bullfrog trying to eat another bullfrog that was probably half his size. It was one of the strangest sites I've ever witnessed.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

yea bullsnake, large bullfrogs eat everythin they can fit in their mouth... the funny thing is 99% of the time bull frogs die from eating instead of natural causes lol...... they are the true eating machines


----------

